# Sauger help.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I usually fish for Sauger in the Muskingum River and we do okay for numbers but most are small 12 to 13 inches would the Ohio be better for Sauger that are large enough to keep Say 15 inches and bigger? And if the Ohio is better What areas produce? I'm heading down to my moms in Morgan county and we're not to far from Marietta so we would be launching our boat from there.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Larger sauger are present in the Ohio River. Try below the dams or tributary mouths with jig-n-minnow, 3"grubs, blade baits, and jigging spoons.


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Water is still awfully warm for sauger .. They'll bite much better when it's colder.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Saugeye, I always fish below New Cumberland or Pike Island every year. Sometimes you catch a ton of the cigar saugers, and sometimes they average a little bigger. I never fish on the pier at Pike or the dam at New Cumb, always walk down river a ways. Last two years at New Cumb been getting more walleyes than sauger. 

Any good places to try for sauger on the Muskingum? Never fished it, but wanting to try.

Rich


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

guppygill said:


> Saugeye, I always fish below New Cumberland or Pike Island every year. Sometimes you catch a ton of the cigar saugers, and sometimes they average a little bigger. I never fish on the pier at Pike or the dam at New Cumb, always walk down river a ways. Last two years at New Cumb been getting more walleyes than sauger.
> 
> Any good places to try for sauger on the Muskingum? Never fished it, but wanting to try.
> 
> Rich


I have caught them as far up as the McConnellsville Lock with some decent sized walleye mixed in but the walleye are much rarer. Our best results have been from the where the Muskingum enters into the Ohio as far up as the first dam Which I'm pretty sure is Devola. But like I said the majority seem to be fish between 10" and 13" with the odd 16" to 18" fish mixed in. I usually fish for Walleye and Saugeye and am new to fishing for Sauger. I'm not having any trouble finding and catching them just finding ones big enough to be worth keeping. Or don't Sauger get very big?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The Sauger has to be 16" for a Fish Ohio cert. so your odd 16 incher is a good Sauger


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> The Sauger has to be 16" for a Fish Ohio cert. so your odd 16 incher is a good Sauger


Yeah those 16" one are really few and far between and we have only caught 2 that were bigger than 16" one was 17 1/2 and the other was a hair over 18" so I'm beginning to thing they just don't get very big. I did see a video of a couple guys fishing on the Ohio in the early spring catching Saugers that were nice and fat and looked to be in the 18" range with quite a few that were bigger. So I'm sure there are bigger ones in there.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Way to early for sauger, you might catch an occasional one but the water needs to really cool down for any success. Try creek chubs on a jighead


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> I usually fish for Sauger in the Muskingum River and we do okay for numbers but most are small 12 to 13 inches would the Ohio be better for Sauger that are large enough to keep Say 15 inches and bigger? And if the Ohio is better What areas produce? I'm heading down to my moms in Morgan county and we're not to far from Marietta so we would be launching our boat from there.


I will show you where and how to catch all the river sauger you want as long as you show me how to catch those saugeye at atwood !!!! lol No seriously when the river starts to heat up i will contact you! I generally fish pike island or new cumberland when its right it can be unbelievable! Its all timing and when they are not biting you can throw your arm out of socket and drown as many minnows as you want it dont help!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

lil goose said:


> I will show you where and how to catch all the river sauger you want as long as you show me how to catch those saugeye at atwood !!!! lol No seriously when the river starts to heat up i will contact you! I generally fish pike island or new cumberland when its right it can be unbelievable! Its all timing and when they are not biting you can throw your arm out of socket and drown as many minnows as you want it dont help!


Yeah those Atwood Saugeye are pretty similar. When they are on they are on but if they ain't you'll get a good workout casting jigs all day! Anytime your wanting to go let me know just gimme at least a days warning so I can get my gear ready.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Our hunting camp is on the Muskingum River,,, just North of Dresden.
All we can catch is smallmouth & Cats! (Same for the ohio river!)
I seen a boat drifting and casting for sauger last bow hunting season, just before gun.
I asked to see their fish. They had a whole stringer FULL of 13"-15" sauger!
They were casting small jigs with a white twister tail topped with a minnie.
They worked the same outside bend over and over. Every drift produced a couple more. NOW WE ARE CASTING OUR ARMS OFF and cannot get a sauger to hit.

Thanks for the info,
When the Ohio sauger start to hit,,, YOU just gotta keep us posted!
Erie's High water is driving us cabin crazy!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Definitely keep us posted... I go to school at Marietta College and I'm always ready to wet a line. I am used to fishing Berlin Reservior in Deerfield Ohio, I cast jig heads with night crawlers toward shore and bottom bounce back to the boat. I can do quite well throughout the month of May and early June. Would the same technique work around the dams and locks on the muskingum? PM me if you guys ever have an open seat in the area... Im sure missing one day of class wouldnt hurt


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

General said:


> Definitely keep us posted... I go to school at Marietta College and I'm always ready to wet a line. I am used to fishing Berlin Reservior in Deerfield Ohio, I cast jig heads with night crawlers toward shore and bottom bounce back to the boat. I can do quite well throughout the month of May and early June. Would the same technique work around the dams and locks on the muskingum? PM me if you guys ever have an open seat in the area... Im sure missing one day of class wouldnt hurt


General, the same technique will work except at the river they prefer minnows over crawlers in my opinion! Sometimes just a minnow on the bottom can be as hot as any thing!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

saugeyesam said:


> Yeah those Atwood Saugeye are pretty similar. When they are on they are on but if they ain't you'll get a good workout casting jigs all day! Anytime your wanting to go let me know just gimme at least a days warning so I can get my gear ready.


Yeah no problem i will get a hold of you when it picks up! I have some trustworthy people who live a lot closer than i do! I'm about 45min from new cumberland and 1hr 30min from pike island! The only problem is usually when it smoking hot we have to wear gloves!!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah I'm patiently waiting on the water temps to drop. I have done real well on the Muskingum with White twistertails for the sauger we get numbers but the sizes run a little small at times. Right now I'm busy with school but will have some free time in the next week or so. I'm gonna try and hit Atwood once or twice before I really turn to bowhunting towards the end of October.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

lil goose...do you have a red lund? Many times in the fall I'll be up on the wall and an older guy(my age...maybe 50) with a teenager(?) will be very close jigging up eyes and sauger. I could easily throw underhand a softball to this boat. And they seem to do pretty well there. Just curious as I've seen your posts about the river and seen this boat at least a half dozen times. I usually don't bring mine that close, but have a few times when they allowed it!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

snake69 said:


> lil goose...do you have a red lund? Many times in the fall I'll be up on the wall and an older guy(my age...maybe 50) with a teenager(?) will be very close jigging up eyes and sauger. I could easily throw underhand a softball to this boat. And they seem to do pretty well there. Just curious as I've seen your posts about the river and seen this boat at least a half dozen times. I usually don't bring mine that close, but have a few times when they allowed it!


Sorry i didn't get back to you sooner just got back from salmon fishing the niagra at devils hole what a blast!!! That red lund is my buddies but i am with him 99% of the time! They messed up my summer river fishing with the way the put the bouys out this year they were straight across instead of the normal 45 degree angle from the wall to the lock! Hopr they take them down soon we kill the walleye and sauger in nlate october and early november trolling the river! Next time you see us as long as the boat isnt full hollar and jump in! We follow wva. regs. so 2 walleye over 18 so the more the merrier!!!


----------

